# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Rikthehet irc.albasoul.com

## Albmaster

MIREMBREMA TE GJITHEVE. RIKTHEHET IRC.ALBASOUL.COM 

Dikur Server IRC qe mblidhte Shqiptaret ane e mbare botes. Pas nje periudhe mos funksionimi per arsye teknike Albmaster & aL  vendosem ta ringreme perseri. Jeni te gjithe te ftuar te vjeter e te rinj. Qofte ky nje rifillim i mbare (te shpresojme) ehehehe

Ju mirepresim!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),MijnWonder (26-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

o  tano  ku  re  ???

----------


## Vinjol

> MIREMBREMA TE GJITHEVE. RIKTHEHET IRC.ALBASOUL.COM 
> 
> Dikur Server IRC qe mblidhte Shqiptaret ane e mbare botes. Pas nje periudhe mos funksionimi per arsye teknike Albmaster & aL  vendosem ta ringreme perseri. Jeni te gjithe te ftuar te vjeter e te rinj. Qofte ky nje rifillim i mbare (te shpresojme) ehehehe
> 
> Ju mirepresim!




Me  krah  te lehta  vlla   :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albmaster

> Me  krah  te lehta  vlla


Flm. menyrat jane po ato te hershmet, Java / Script

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

> Flm. menyrat jane po ato te hershmet, Java / Script


tani  futi  ndonji  klone   se  ishte  varreze fare  me  5  vete

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albmaster

Vinjol ty te kishim rojen tek dera e Serverit. Vendin aty e ke akoma sta ka zene njeri akoma :Pp

Me vjen mire qe disa nga anetaret e vjeter jane dukur perseri...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

O  tani   une sjam i  vjeter   vlla  :ngerdheshje:  

Jam   *Legjende*  :ngerdheshje:  

i  vjeter   je ti.  floti.tao.ervini.juli etj etj    :ngerdheshje: 

Ces  se di  pse spo me japin pensionin  akoma

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Tano ti flm per ftesen dhe kontributin qe vashdon jep, shpresoj te jete sado pak aktiv si ne kohet e vjetra

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## legjenda12

> Tano ti flm per ftesen dhe kontributin qe vashdon jep, shpresoj te jete sado pak aktiv si ne kohet e vjetra


une   mbeshtetes   ideje   temde  ofroj   bashkpunim  me  forum kuq e  zi

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

dj tani ku eshte ore :P

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## MISTREC_BERATI

ore une kam harruar si futesh xaxaxaxax

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Vinjol

lexojeni  o  njerez  kaq  grekofone eshte  bere  ky  sa  edhe  qeshjen e  ka  si  greket  xaxaxaaxaxax

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017),DiGiT@LiFE (31-03-2017)

----------


## marmalad

Looking for old friend with nickname: ninja. Anyone can help me find him?

----------


## MijnWonder



----------


## KoRn_

*O Cuna/Goca http://chat.albasoul.com si dhe irc.albasoul.com jan perseri online mund te na vizitoni*

----------

Fierak (20-03-2018)

----------


## Fierak

po shyqyr  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

Bukuri po kemi harruar kodet...

----------

